# "Please leave me on my chain"



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I decided to make this crappy drawing because i had someone proudly proclaim to me that they took a PIt Bull out of someones yard, saying that the dog was obviously neglected only because it was outside on a chain! The dog was healthy, well fed,CLEAN, and had good manners. The woman said she actually got a bolt cutter to get the dog loose!!!! There are PLENTY of good reasons to chain a dog, and for all she knew the dog could have just been out there to go potty, there is NOTHING wrong with chaining a dog PROPERLY, a dog can easily be neglected in a crate or in a house it happens all the time!! A neglectful owner is going to be neglectful whether chaining is legal or not! I know plenty of outside dogs whose owners dedicate way more time to them than A LOT of average owners! I know dogs who when given the opportunity to come in the house run around say hi to everyone and once the excitement is over, are back by the door wanting to go out on their chain.. This is coming from someone who has house dogs and PREFERS to own house dogs personally...That dog could have been someones pride and joy!!!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice picture,it shows content and confidence in the dog well. I know my Rott prefers a tie out on a decent day over being stuck in a room and especially a crate when I`m gone.
I hope the owner gets their dog back,it was obviously not abused even if on one 24-7. I remember some show on hoarders where some crazy woman would steal any dog she saw on a tie out and bring back to her filth ridden crowded house for "saving". It scares me that theirs people like that,and tie outs some how make you some horrible abuser.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Foresthund said:


> Nice picture,it shows content and confidence in the dog well. I know my Rott prefers a tie out on a decent day over being stuck in a room and especially a crate when I`m gone.
> I hope the owner gets their dog back,it was obviously not abused even if on one 24-7. I remember some show on hoarders where some crazy woman would steal any dog she saw on a tie out and bring back to her filth ridden crowded house for "saving". It scares me that theirs people like that,and tie outs some how make you some horrible abuser.


Gotta throw out my hope that you don't mean 24-7 literally. A dog on a tie out 24 hours a day, 7 days a week IS abused. lol... that's a dog not getting much movement, nor exercise, and likely limited to no mental stimulation... yeah..


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Gotta throw out my hope that you don't mean 24-7 literally. A dog on a tie out 24 hours a day, 7 days a week IS abused. lol... that's a dog not getting much movement, nor exercise, and likely limited to no mental stimulation... yeah..


 A proper chain set up allows for a large amount of movement, i know hunters who keep multiple dogs outside and the dogs have a strict routine and a great lifestyle,the dogs are given more exercise, REGULAR exercise, and more regular training than any house pet owner i have met personally, they certainly have a better life than the average joes indoor dog. they are certainly not "abused" and are only brought inside when there will be bad storms and when brought in they cry all night because they just wanna go back outside

Are the sled dogs up in Alaska abused?? Most of them are outdoor dogs
http://www.betheleaddog.com/be-the-lead-dog-2/proper-dog-tethering-has-many-benefits/


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

sled dogs aren't on a chain 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 24 hours a day and 7 days a week means the dog never, even for a second, leaves that chain. Did you read my post? xD


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> sled dogs aren't on a chain 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 24 hours a day and 7 days a week means the dog never, even for a second, leaves that chain. Did you read my post? xD


I did read your post, it seemed like you were saying that dogs who LIVED outside were suffering i am sure Foresthund was not implying it was okay for a dog to just be tied up on a chain and forgotten about..


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I did read your post, it seemed like you were saying that dogs who LIVED outside were suffering i am sure Foresthund was not implying it was okay for a dog to just be tied up on a chain and forgotten about..


No. What I was saying, is a dog living on a chain 24 hours a day and 7 days a week IS abuse. It's worded clearly in my post. The post I was originally replying to said *"it was obviously not abused even if on one 24-7."* In my book, that is abuse.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Gotta throw out my hope that you don't mean 24-7 literally. A dog on a tie out 24 hours a day, 7 days a week IS abused. lol... that's a dog not getting much movement, nor exercise, and likely limited to no mental stimulation... yeah..


Its not what I prefer for a life of a dog,but I don't consider it outright abuse. No I didn't mean a dog forgotten about. What I meant is a dog that lives outside all the time instead of the house,but is still exercised,played with and the like. Not some dog that never sees a vet and is not even touched which is neglect.

My childhood dog was a 24-7 kennel/tie out dog,she was still feed properly,walked,trained,exercised,brought to the vet,played with,groomed,socialized and all that. Not really any different then another dog,and she actually didn't really enjoy being in the house so was only about a couple minutes a day.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> No. What I was saying, is a dog living on a chain 24 hours a day and 7 days a week IS abuse. It's worded clearly in my post. The post I was originally replying to said *"it was obviously not abused even if on one 24-7."* In my book, that is abuse.


I am sure that isn't what she met, i am sure she meant if the dog lived outside, i am not so nit picky with the exact wording of things, so i apologize for being unsure what you meant.When i read what she wrote the thought did not cross my mind that she was implying it's okay for a dog to be chained up and never have anything done with it...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, I would have reported this person. That's called stealing. The poor owners are probably really missing their dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Wow, I would have reported this person. That's called stealing. The poor owners are probably really missing their dog.


For real!!! I know when the weather is a certain temp and I cannot go out in it ... I have attached a chain to Abbylynn until she did her business ... and then brought her inside. That is stealing!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Wow, I would have reported this person. That's called stealing. The poor owners are probably really missing their dog.


 I was at work and told my boss about it, he said that he would take care of reporting her


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I was at work and told my boss about it, he said that he would take care of reporting her


Thanks for doing that!


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

My grandparents Malamute was left outside near 24 hours a day 7 days a week. She was brought in at night and when it was too hot and all she did was stare out the door. That dog loved being outside, and they were outside with her all the time lol. They did not in the slightest abuse that dog, she was happy as can be hanging outside. If someone took her from them they'd be heartbroken. What abused dog gets left over steak everynight lol?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have much of an issue with tie outs as long as the dog has a proper shelter setup, water always available, and I really prefer the dog to be on a harness instead of a collar so they don't jerk themselves by the neck. 24/7 I agree is abuse, if the dog is NEVER even walked or let off the chain, that's terrible. If the dog spends most of their time tied out but does get walks, exercise, training, etc then fine


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I don't have much of an issue with tie outs as long as the dog has a proper shelter setup, water always available, and I really prefer the dog to be on a harness instead of a collar so they don't jerk themselves by the neck. 24/7 I agree is abuse, if the dog is NEVER even walked or let off the chain, that's terrible. If the dog spends most of their time tied out but does get walks, exercise, training, etc then fine


Bandita (their latest malamute) was in a fenced in yard, so no tie out, though the yard had to be fenced in with an 8 foot fence, and it went underground an additional 3, oh the life with nordic breeds lol! We never did have issues with squirrels stealing food from bird feeders though!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I plan to get (er, make) coyote rollers when we're in a more permanent house. I've seen Kaytu jump a 4' fence from a standstill right next to it. I'll also have the fence go down several feet.
http://www.coyoteroller.com


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I plan to get (er, make) coyote rollers when we're in a more permanent house. I've seen Kaytu jump a 4' fence from a standstill right next to it. I'll also have the fence go down several feet.
> http://www.coyoteroller.com


My BF rescued an old Malamute (she was 8) and he said she used to clear his 4 foot fence and head right down to our local Meijer's. She figured out the automatic doors, he said he used to get calls because she'd walk right up to the customer service desk XD.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Its a similar situation to "rescuing" dogs from cars, IMO. Sure, some dogs that are on tie outs or live outside (or are left in cars) may be neglected... but that doesn't mean they all are. You have to look at the whole picture, not just one part of a situation.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

They are passing laws against chaining dogs outside. even though there are right ways to do it. it really messes things up for a lot of people. what if you can't a fence or do not have a fence and your dog wants to be outside? >.< Id be screwed! 2 of my dogs fight so someone has to be outside! and my dog that is prefers to be outside. he loves it outside he is in heaven laying in a bed of grass soaking up the suns rays. Fences are preferred cause its nice to keep other dogs off your property but not everyone can have a fence. >.< I know that probably many of the dogs tied out may be neglected but that does not make it true for everyone.


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

While I've never met a dog that liked to be tied out,I don't think it's abuse either


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think the problem with tie outs is that most people use them incorrectly, or abusively, than people who use them correctly. Obviously there are some people (especially on this forum!) who are educated and do it more the benefit of their dogs. However, I'd say the majority is with the former, and most dogs tied out are often left there too long, or neglected otherwise.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some people do misuse them although I don't think its most,but people have horribly miss used crates as well. I want to educate not regulate,unfortuantly is that most people don't even try to educate people on these things. Tie outs being evil no matter what and crates being good no matter what,is not helping anyone.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Foresthund said:


> Some people do misuse them although I don't think its most,but people have horribly miss used crates as well. I want to educate not regulate,unfortuantly is that most people don't even try to educate people on these things. Tie outs being evil no matter what and crates being good no matter what,is not helping anyone.


I agree with you foresthund and see where you're coming from. My aunt thinks crates are inhumane, she doesn't understand why I crate Ammy. Yet there was a regular at the dog park who had to be put down last month, he had a bowel obstruction and it was 8,000 for emergency surgery with a 50/50 chance. He wasn't crated, and just under a year old. I think of stories like this, and wonder what's worse, death or a crate? Ammy can't be trusted not to chew (and I don't know if she ever will be) and she sleeps in her crate at night even if the door is open. It's not a bad thing for her.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Judge Judy had a really bad nasty dog thief on the other day. Lady had seen the dog out running loose a couple of times, knew where the dog lived and that he was known to get out at times so she went and took the dog from the backyard and put it in her vehicle took it home, and they tore down flyers in the neighborhood that the owners were putting up looking for the dog. Refused to give it back, dog so abused living in the back yard, getting out she kept saying she saved that dogs life... It's exactly that nightmare situation that are just scary...


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Back in Virginia my moms friend's husband had a german shepherd on like a 20ft chain (they had a huge back yard)- it was put on as a puppy and was intended to die on it, like the dog before it. My moms friend was his new young wife and luckily she liked to garden cause the veggie garden was right next to the tie out (to keep the deer away I guess) and she liked to talk to the dog (very sweet) and pet it...
I tried to advocate for the dog, but new wife was alittle scared to rock the boat with hubby thats how he believed it was to be for a dog...
It was a purebred GSD, just beautiful. It got food and water and a nice dog house... but still....
The family could have afforded a fence (wife was pregnant as well)....

Here, SF, and much of the Bay are, tie outs are illegal...


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

People are so quick to judge these days..you can't even say "no" to a dog while out on a walk without some sensitive soul telling you that's way too harsh. 

As long as the dog gets proper attention, food, shelter, and love it doesn't bother me. I prefer to keep my dogs indoors, but had a cable tie out on my front lawn at a previous house and would use it for restroom breaks now and then since I didn't have a fenced in yard. We would still walk and the dog spent most of the time indoors, but in a pinch the cable worked great for a quick potty break.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

RunsWithDogs said:


> People are so quick to judge these days..you can't even say "no" to a dog while out on a walk without some sensitive soul telling you that's way too harsh.
> 
> As long as the dog gets proper attention, food, shelter, and love it doesn't bother me. I prefer to keep my dogs indoors, but had a cable tie out on my front lawn at a previous house and would use it for restroom breaks now and then since I didn't have a fenced in yard. We would still walk and the dog spent most of the time indoors, but in a pinch the cable worked great for a quick potty break.


That's what I do. It doesn't seem like people were understanding what I was saying. I don't care if you're dog is on a tie out, but it better get proper exercise, stimulation and attention every single day! A dog being on a chain 24/7 (literally) and thrown food and water... well, it's kind of impossible to get the rest of those needs met. 

I don't have a fenced yard, so Syd goes out on a cable tie out for bathroom breaks. She's primarily indoors though and gets plenty walks and attention.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
I D A R E someone to touch Diesel. Even if he's in his kennel or on his chain. 

Want your heart to really bleed for my dog? Steal him. I'll catch you.

lorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd. help my blood pressure.


----------

